# co-sleeping: do you use a mattress pad?



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

For those of you who co-sleep and CD, do you use a mattress pad under your sheets in case of leaks? I am planning on using primarily wool covers at night and am thinking I might do myself a favor and get a wool mattress pad for underneath baby. Any thoughts? TIA!


----------



## birdiefu (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't use a mattress pad, but my DS is a toddler if that makes a difference. Even when he was little we didn't as he didn't really leak much, if he did it didn't get through his clothes to the bed. Though *I* leaked a ton and slept with a towel under my chest







- probably should have had a pad for myself!


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

We've had a cotton mattress cover under the sheets since pre-baby times, and we're using the same type now. We've only had a handful of diaper leaks in bed and they were never anything serious. I wouldn't buy anything special (unless you want to







). A cheap-o Target mattress cover is suiting us fine.


----------



## Island_Mama (Jul 12, 2006)

We have waterproof covers on all mattresses, but under DD when she sleeps I use an organic wool puddle pad. Right now she sleeps on me, until I pick up a wedge. (figured she has reflux) . Wool pads are pricy, but I've been satisfied. They are soft and breathable and keep moisture off the sheets.


----------



## Meredith&Alexander (May 23, 2005)

I have a waterproof sheet under the top sheet on my side, not just for diaper leaks but for big brother accidents and mama leaks (bladder or boobs). I with I had a wool one- the one I have is not at all breathable and not comfortable.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I never used anything. When a newbie I used recieving blankets...but that's cuz of BM going in, not out!


----------



## SAHMinHawaii (Jun 2, 2004)

This is my third baby to cosleep with and we have never used a pad under them. We do have a mattress pad under the bed. On that note..we haven't had a wet bed from a cloth diaper either. Wool is amazing!


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

We have the same cotton mattress pad we've always had. We use a great hemp fleece fitted and wool dipe covers and don't have any leaks. EVER! woohoo! When my son had the stomach flu we slept on layers and layers of towells


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm not a fan of those waterproof pads... FWIR, they can off gas, and they make the bed feel hot and clammy to me.....

But on my bed with babies and toddlers, here are my "layers"

mattress
reg cotton "quilted" matterss pad
wool blanket or fabric cut (I have yet to serge around one of them, LOL)
bed sheet

The wool layer makes the bed so nice.

I really have never had diaper leaks, but it has come in handy for other issues as PP have mentioned, plus tummy bugs







:


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

I use a waterproof pad under baby. I worry about the offgassing, and also find it to be a bit uncomfortable, so I move it down to the diaper region (not under our faces). But it is nice that I don't have to wash the sheets whenever we have a leak


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

We slept on a waterproof crib pad for a long while, though primarily b/c of the breastfeeding leaks and not diaper leaks. I'm hoping to get something a little more organic or breathable or something this time. Don't know what yet.
It saved me from changing sheets all.the.time, but I disliked how sweaty you get- all the moisture just bounces right off.


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

I use a waterproof pad on the bed. I don't worry too much about offgassing because I've had it for ages (way before DD came along) - I have a dust allergy and they are supposed to stop dust mites. I'd prefer a wool one but am doubtful they have that same property.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

I made 2 wool puddle pads for under me and the babe. Not so much for leaking diapers but leaking breasts!


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

Making the pads seems like a great idea. The ones I've seen online are so expensive- around $100!


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

We have wool puddle pads on all our beds ... they were pricey, but that was a good use for our tax refund.







But, we also have latex/wool/cotton mattresses, so we need something to protect them and wanted to stick with natural fibers. I love the wool puddle pads/mattress pads ... they are wonderful.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

i've never used anything under if babe wears a diaper. if she sleeps with nothing on her butt i'll lay her on a light blanket


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

I never used a pad on the bed, just put dc in fleece/wool pjs incase of leaks







Leaky mama on the otherhand --probably could have done with a pad up there lol.


----------



## lunadoula (Jan 2, 2005)

I have the wool crib-sized pad from Green Mountain Diapers http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/puddlepad.htm I just have it laying horizontal so it aborbs breastmilk and also any leaks. I really like it and plan to use it on her bed once she's older, just in case of leaks.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay, I"m tempted to spring for the green mountain diaper one, b/c I trust that site. However, I noticed that there are 100% wool puddle pads on amazon and elsewhere for more like 50 that are nearly as big. Is it just the organic aspect that raises the price? I mainly need just one- for co-sleeping and night nursing, we tend to get drenched. However I do have Ikea pads under the kids beds, and with a newborn frequently give them tummy time on little waterproof pads. If there were some cheaper smaller ones, I might get another.


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut* 
I noticed that there are 100% wool puddle pads on amazon and elsewhere for more like 50 that are nearly as big. Is it just the organic aspect that raises the price?

Yeah, I can't afford to spend $100 on a mattress pad.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 5, 2007)

What sort of wool are these pads? Could an especially thrifty mama2be score some wook sweaters/suits/etc from a thrift store and make a wool 'quilt' that would act the same way?


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthymama2b* 
What sort of wool are these pads? Could an especially thrifty mama2be score some wook sweaters/suits/etc from a thrift store and make a wool 'quilt' that would act the same way?

One of my beds has a wool "throw" that I got clearanced at Target for $10 last year. 2 other beds just have fabric cuts, I think I bought 2 yards, washed and they shrunk up some... I probably bought wool flannel or wool suiting fabric, around $8 per yard.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

On another thread, someone mentioned getting wool blankets at an army navy surplus store and just cutting them up.


----------



## lunadoula (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut* 
Okay, I"m tempted to spring for the green mountain diaper one, b/c I trust that site. However, I noticed that there are 100% wool puddle pads on amazon and elsewhere for more like 50 that are nearly as big. Is it just the organic aspect that raises the price? I mainly need just one- for co-sleeping and night nursing, we tend to get drenched. However I do have Ikea pads under the kids beds, and with a newborn frequently give them tummy time on little waterproof pads. If there were some cheaper smaller ones, I might get another.

Yeah, it was expensive. It's true though as she says that it's very soft, however it's under our sheet so I'm not sure how much that matters...


----------

